# EEK! goats got into food!



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 4, 2012)

Ah! Sass somehow opened up the feed bin, luckily it wasnt ALL gone but a lot was. Shes pooping, well, their not logs but not pellets, its diahharia I think. I tried giving her baking soda, couldn't get it down her throat. What else can I do?? I'll need FAST answers, i gotta go to school SOON D:


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 4, 2012)

Wait, its logs, just not log shaped. 

I hate describing poop.... 

Also I hit her stomach, no farts, no burps.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 4, 2012)

Try baking soda in water in a syringe & squeeze it deep into her left cheek. Do the same with some vegetable oil too. Hold her muzzle closed & blow on her face afterwards to make her swallow if you have to.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 4, 2012)

I heard not to due vegetable oil only minerial oil... 
I'll go due that. I only know how to make DOGS open heir mouths and their a bit easier


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 4, 2012)

I think I gave her a teaspoon... Measuring was hard and some spilled out... I'm pretty sure it was at least around a teaspoon...


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 4, 2012)

I can order my sister to try and give her a teaspoon of baking soda every couple hours via sryinge.... But I can't gurrantee if she can get any in her.... Thanks so much Satrycal.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 4, 2012)

Hope it works!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Oct 4, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> I heard not to due vegetable oil only minerial oil...
> I'll go due that. I only know how to make DOGS open heir mouths and their a bit easier


My understanding is to use veggie oil because mineral oil has no taste and they might not know when to swallow and they can aspirate it. I had problems with a younin trying to bloat so I gave him veggie oil via a syringe. It was when I tried baking soda mixed in it became impossible. 

I'd keep her up and walking around too to get things moving along.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 4, 2012)

It really should be mineral oil.  but if you have nothing else vegetable oil may help some. The hole point is for it to act as a lubricant and vegetable oil is too digestive.  In some cases tube feeding the mineral oil is needed. For an example of the amount, You would need to give the goat several ounces for a small kid up to 3 or 4 cups of mineral oil for an adult standard breed. 

It is good if she has runny poop/scours, but it should last more than a day or two and she should't start running a high temp.

Taking the goats tempurature every few hours will help you know if Overeating disease is setting in. 

Giving her baking soda every couple hours is a good idea. 

And like someone else also suggested regularly walking her will also be of some benifit.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 4, 2012)

I like to use the drench gun for this kind of thing...then I know they got it for sure.  Hope your goat is okay!


----------



## elevan (Oct 4, 2012)

Here are some options for the baking soda for you:

Baking Soda (BS)Balls:

                     2Tbsp Baking soda and enough water to form a "dough" roll into balls and shove into the back of the goats tongue.

Baking Soda Drench:

                     2Tbsp Baking Soda

                     enough water to liquify

                     Suck it up into a syringe (no needle) or a drenching syringe and squirt into the back of the goat's mouth

Sodium Bicarbonate 10 gr Tablets:

                     (available for under $20 for 1,000 tablets at your human pharmacy)

                     Bolus the goat with 9 tablets


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks all. I went to school but left her after we got some baking soda water in her... She has normal pellet poops now and is active again. thanks for the help, I'm going to the feedstore soon and invest in some minereal oil and more syrnges, perhaps one with a needle for vacc. 

Thanks


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 4, 2012)

Glad she's doing better!!!!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## ladyh (Oct 24, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> It really should be mineral oil.  but if you have nothing else vegetable oil may help some. The hole point is for it to act as a lubricant and vegetable oil is too digestive.  In some cases tube feeding the mineral oil is needed. For an example of the amount, You would need to give the goat several ounces for a small kid up to 3 or 4 cups of mineral oil for an adult standard breed.
> 
> It is good if she has runny poop/scours, but it should last more than a day or two and she should't start running a high temp.
> 
> ...


I think I would use Olive Oil instead of vegetable oil...it's even healthier    IMO


----------

